# New Hampshire Highway Patrol



## ryan13

Does anyone know the difference between the New Hampshire Highway Patrol and the New Hampshire State Police? I have never heard of the New Hampshire Highway Patrol. Do they have the same testing process as the state police, ie. written, physical agility, interview pannel, etc.?


----------



## VTCOP

They are NH's DMV Enforcement. Mostly truck stuff.


----------



## j809

It's a good job but you are NOT a trooper, even though they think they are. My buddy is a trooper in NH and there is a lot of problems between them, as they are only DOT guys like the old RMV PD. They can pull over vehicles on the highways but are not allowed and it's only a Mon-Fri 9AM-5PM job. Ain't no trooper gig, just wannabe.


----------



## Guest

I just put in for the job...we'll see how it goes. Thanks for the info!


----------



## VTCOP

If they are anything like vt's, which im sure they are not, they are allowed to pull over cars as it would not make sense to be working for DMV and only doing truck stuff. Yes DMV in VT they want mostly truck stuff, but they would never say you can't do PC's. Good gig if you can get it. Take home car, good salary...hell with my training i've thought about putting in for it. The pay beats the hell out of VT's crappy wages.


----------



## Mikey682

do they go through the same academy as everyone else?


----------



## JoninNH

Yes, they go thru the same academy.


----------



## VTCOP

> j809 said:
> Ain't no trooper gig, just wannabe.


So us Leo's that perform DMV enforcement activity are just Wannabe's?! Don't start a pissing match, as DOT stuff is just as important as writing speeding tickets & responding to complaints. Plus they are full-police-powered officers too. Also on the trooper note, there are A LOT of officers that don't want to be troopers!


----------



## j809

When they drive around in cars saying "HIGHWAY PATROL" instead of DOT, pull cars over, paint their cruisers so they look like NHSP, wear campaign hats like NHSP and tell people they are troopers, yes they are WANNABES. Read the post, I didn't say you are a wannabe if you are a commercial motor vehicle enforcement officer, I was talking about a specific agency.



> The pay beats the hell out of VT's crappy wages.


I think working for Pinkerton in Massachusetts beats VT wages.


----------



## KozmoKramer

JoninNH @ Thu Oct 28 said:


> Yes, they go thru the same academy.


Let me add this Jon; the New Hampshire Standards & Training Council train all NH recruit Officers equally. From the web site; "The FT Program is 12 weeks long. Every State Trooper, Conservation Officer, Liquor Investigator, Gaming Investigator, State Corrections Officer, Probation and Parole Officer, University Police Officer, Marine Patrol Officer, Sheriff or Deputy, City or Municipal Police Officer, full or part-time, in the State of New Hampshire received their primary training and much of their in-service training through Police Standards and Training." The only distinction is the Corrections academy is 8 weeks in length.


----------



## SEABASS

I worked in NH for a local pd 8 years before returning to Mass. I knew alot of troopers 
because I worked in a small town. Just before I transfered down here, I saw several
troopers transfer to Highway. They are NOT wannabees. Many troopers are wannabe
Highway from what I heard before I left. BTW, I also heard very differcult to get on.


----------



## 1153

NH Highway Patrol performs more than just DOT. They perform a lot of administrative functions such as inspecting State inspection stations, Auto dealers and they are the ones who determine if a dealer will get a license. They investigate title/odometer fraud as well. A few do have cushy jobs inside the registry where they just take license pictures all day but that is not the majority. They do speed traps and MV stops as well but are not usually assigned to that duty as the DMV has so many assignments for them. The reason their cars/uniforms are the similar to NHSP is because DMV and NHSP are both sections of the department of safety the state agency that oversees all police functions and designated their colors. The Dept of Safety must have wanted the public to have the same image of both enforcement branches since they made them look almost the same . So I give the both the same respect.


----------



## phuzz01

As a new guy on NHSP, I am certainly not going to get in the middle of any pissing match going on here about the DMV Highway Patol and Enforcement Bureau. If you want any personal opinions, you can always PM me :twisted: . But I will try to describe them as best as I can.

The NHSP is one division under the Dept. of Safety. The Division of Motor Vehicles is another division under the Dept. of Safety, and the Highway Patrol is a bureau within the Division of Motor Vehicles. Sort of like the RMV Police here in Mass., they have split off from and merged with the State Police once or twice before. Some predict that they will be merged into the State Police again in a few years, others predict that they will continue to expand.

As far as purpose, jurisdiction, and training...their primary purpose is Commercial Motor Vehicle enforcement, safety inspections, and stuff like that. However, they do have unlimited statewide jurisdiction, so they are perfectly allowed to go out and run radar, make arrests for any violations they witness, and so forth. They just bought a brand new mobile command center, and rumor has it they are starting up a new tac team. And they are trained at the same academy as all other New Hampshire law enforcement officers.

Finally, as far as getting on there, I think it is very difficult. For one thing, I thought they were only hiring transfers and other New Hampshire certified full time police officers. So, unless you are a full time officer in New Hampshire, good luck. But I could be wrong about that.


----------



## NH Cop

*Phuzz01* and d*arknight750il* you both hit the nail on the head. We at the NHHP (DMV) are trained by MSP and Fed's in Commercial truck inspections. We also investigate identity, title and registration fraud. I've been with the bureau for 4 years. I had worked 6 years on the midnight shift alone in a municipal police department in the seacoast area. A friend told me about the DMV/NHHP job. I applied and went through the process. I was offered a job, Monday thru Friday with weekends off, take home cruiser, and more money. That took about 1 minute to think about. I only had to convince my wife it would be a good move. We have several NH Troopers that have lateraled over. We usually hire officers with prior training. It took me 3 months but it's worth it. If there is some tension with other agencies. I'm not aware of it. I've had several investigations that were requested by NHHP Troopers. I've had many positive contacts with other agencies. NH has hard working Troopers, good group of guys and gals. Even if they brake my chops at the range. We are still looking.


----------



## msw

Seems interesting that in New England, it is the Vehicle Enforcement agencies that tend to get "sucked up" into the State Police Departments (like MA RMV got sucked into MSP a few years back; and one of the previous posters mentioned the possibility of NHHP being merged into the NHSP) ...... whereas in California, about ten years ago, it was the California State Police that were disbanded and folded into the California Highway Patrol. Of course, the California State Police never did do anything that much resembled what East Coast law enforcement views as "State Police work" ..... and the CHP was/is still primarily only a vehicle enforcement agency, very little in the way of criminal enforcement or investigations, unless it involves vehicles.... but the CHP _has_ expanded its missions in recent years, since the CSP/CHP merger, and now does things like executive protection, "infrastucture" protection, a little more involvement in narco stuff, K-9's, etc. I guess out west (CA, AZ, NV, etc) the folks like having their "Highway Patrols" better than having "State Police".


----------



## KozmoKramer

NH Cop - does the NHHP have the same vision & academic standards as the Troopers?


----------



## mpdcam

> Let me add this Jon; the New Hampshire Standards & Training Council train all NH recruit Officers equally. From the web site; "The FT Program is 12 weeks long. Every State Trooper, Conservation Officer, Liquor Investigator, Gaming Investigator, State Corrections Officer, Probation and Parole Officer, University Police Officer, Marine Patrol Officer, Sheriff or Deputy, City or Municipal Police Officer, full or part-time, in the State of New Hampshire received their primary training and much of their in-service training through Police Standards and Training." The only distinction is the Corrections academy is 8 weeks in length.


Wow, imagine that. Everyone going to the same academy getting trained the exact same. What a crazy idea!!!! NH, ME, VT have all figured this out. Why can't Mass? Start out as a reserve and go to one academy. Then go full time, ooops theres another. Wanna be a trooper, yet one more. I think I'll transfer to Boston. Hey another academy. Does anyone else see the stupidity in this?????????:wacko:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

New Hampshire Highway Patrol are highway pimps busting those whores who scoff the the DOT laws while raising money for the state.:wub: 

If you get an academy out of it, join then transfer to another police agency!!!:handcuff:


----------



## MADanvers

I interviewed for a Highway Patrol job last week. It sounds like a good gig. Weekends off and OK money. I will have to go through the MSP Federal truck school in New Braintree that's all. They will accept my Academy F/T training from MA. I'm hoping.


----------



## Guest

MADANVERS or NH COP

What was the entire hiring process like? Test, physical? Polly? I can't seem to find anything about it on their website. Do they take out of State Academies? also what is starting pay?

Good luck and thanks


----------



## NH Cop

At first an interview then an officer will be assigned to do a back ground. That takes about 3 weeks. You will meet with the investigating officer as well. Then the physical agility test, polygraph/ sociological test and urine test. We start at approximately $37,500. We have taken full time Out of State certified officers in the past. Last one was from Boston PD. He loves the job. PM me if you have any other questions. We are lookimg. Good luck MADanvers


----------



## Guest

thanks for the quick response. ile pm you


----------



## MADanvers

Well I received my letter today. I'm on a list. A NHPST fitness training guide was in with the letter. It was noted in the letter to be in physical condition for an upcoming agility test. Apparently you live at the academy for 13 weeks and come home on weekends. Can anyone confirm this and advise me on what is expected of me? :baby01:


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500

The next class starts right after new years 2006 I have a friend going in. It is about 13 weeks and you live there M-F like the MSP Acadeny and you go home friday and back Monday. Good Luck.


----------



## MADanvers

I spoke to an Officer today from NHHP. He is doing my back ground and then he wants to sit down with me at a local PD. He told me he would spend 2 maybe 3 hours talking with me. Man what are we going to talk about for 3 hours? I didn't go through this at the PD I'm with know. I'm getting nervice.


----------



## NH Cop

Good luck, we have 5 new slots to fill.:baby01:


----------



## K9Vinny

MADanvers said:


> Well I received my letter today. I'm on a list. A NHPST fitness training guide was in with the letter. It was noted in the letter to be in physical condition for an upcoming agility test. Apparently you live at the academy for 13 weeks and come home on weekends. Can anyone confirm this and advise me on what is expected of me? :baby01:


A 13 week academy? That's like inservice.


----------



## j809

> Man what are we going to talk about for 3 hours?


Cows and Cow Sex.


----------



## NH Cop

j809 said:


> Cows and Cow Sex.


That's right Cows and Cow Sex. Don't forget the inbreeding. Don't laugh but they will bring things like that up. They also use it on the polygraph. I moved to NH 18 years back from Lynn, MA. Took some time to get used to the locals. Seems like the locals have all moved further north and all the MA residents have moved in. Like my brother the civil servant says. I'm only a cop in NH because I failed the MA civil service. YEAH RIGHT. #-o


----------



## KozmoKramer

NH COP, Born in Cambridge, and lived in Tewksbury from age 5 to 30. My family and I have a better quality of life right where we are...
And the police opportunities are vast...
(Especially if your a resident who can take the on-call rotation.)


----------



## j809

NH Cop said:


> That's right Cows and Cow Sex. Don't forget the inbreeding. Don't laugh but they will bring things like that up. They also use it on the polygraph. I moved to NH 18 years back from Lynn, MA. Took some time to get used to the locals. Seems like the locals have all moved further north and all the MA residents have moved in. Like my brother the civil servant says. I'm only a cop in NH because I failed the MA civil service. YEAH RIGHT. #-o


LMAO. I know, one of our dispatchers went for NHSP and that's what they asked him and his brother, a Nashua officer, was asked the same stuff during his background.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

j809 said:


> Cows and Cow Sex.


Yup thats what they ask you apparently their is a problem with this kind of behavior in the Live Free or Die State. I had an interview with Concord NH years back and they asked such question. New Hampshire where man runs free and sheep run scared:hump: :monkeyea: :kitty: :alcoholi: .


----------



## KozmoKramer

You guys are full of BS...
This is New Hampshire, not the Ozark Mountain townships for Gods sake....


----------



## MADanvers

I got my notice. I will be taking an agility test at the Police Academy in Concord in December. Well I was told to bring long underwear.:t:


----------



## Clancy Wiggum

MADanvers,
If you are full time certified in Mass, you will be all set in NH. I went through in NH and transferred to
Mass.The states have reciprocity. You will have to sit in on the law package.


----------



## Clancy Wiggum

KozmoKramer said:


> NH COP, Born in Cambridge, and lived in Tewksbury from age 5 to 30. My family and I have a better quality of life right where we are...
> And the police opportunities are vast...
> (Especially if your a resident who can take the on-call rotation.)


Kozmo,
With all due respect ,the reason there are more opportunities in NH to get on is because
there is so much movement due very low $$. I grew up in Ma. and moved to NH to take a police job and I was one miserable bastard while up there. I moved back to Mass and was
able to get on a civil service dept. Don't get me wrong,there are some top notch pd's up
there but there are many people vying for very few spots. btw,being on call =:uc:


----------



## NH Cop

Money has gotten better over the years. Towns have realized that they send folks to the F/T academy and then lose them in a year or so. Still I wouldn't move back to MA. I have a brother and other relatives who work in the north shore area. They make very good money and are happy. I like it up hear. This state has grown very large in the southern areas. So hasn't the crime rate. :lol: Keep trying


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

will they take the SSPO academy????:cake:


----------



## 94c

do they use flag men in NH?


----------



## NH Cop

OH Yeah if it requires a detail and it can't get filled flag men will be used. Certain City's don't allow flag men in. The union will not allow it.


I don't know if SSPO is accepted in NH. If you have covered the required hours needed I would think so. You could e-mail the academy and ask. They have a committee that meets every month to discuss desertification of officers and other items. :whaasup:


----------



## JoninNH

I know an officer, albiet not with the Highway Patrol, whose only academy was the SSPO, and he took a short course on NH law and was accepted. I think it's decided on a case-by-case basis though.


----------



## MADanvers

Hey NHCop are you going to be at day 1. My BI told me to get ready it sounds like they are going to hire me. I have to meet with command staff in 2 weeks. I passed the agility test today. I never ran so fast. Four other guys were with me. Two of us passed. The second guy is from CT. I hope it's a mild winter. The inside track is dry. My BI told me if it's a mild winter the class could run outside through the City of Concord.


----------



## phuzz01

MADanvers said:


> My BI told me if it's a mild winter the class could run outside through the City of Concord.


You WILL run outside through Concord whether it is a mild winter or not. Nothing like cruising through the city streets at 0430 while the snow is falling!


----------



## NH Cop

No I won't be there for day one. Hopefully it will be a good winter. They will have you run out in the snow and ice. Unfortunately people end up getting hurt. Braking there ankles or wrists. Common sense is not always used. The recruit ends up coming back to the next class if he or she gets injuries and can't do morning calisthenics for a certain amount of time. Good luck. I used to sleep in. I couldn't be bothered with the exercise thing.:monkeyea:


----------



## MAScrew10

Question, Highway Patrol Officers and NH State Troopers are different. I met a Trooper at the Airport the other day and he tells me they are merging. I was going to apply to be a State Trooper but what would this merger do to me? Would I get laid off? I'm on a list in my local town and I received my card 1 week ago.


----------



## MAScrew10

I found the Web site. Nice. *http://www.nhhighwaypatrol.com/*
:baby13:


----------



## j809

> Of course, the California State Police never did do anything that much resembled what East Coast law enforcement views as "State Police work" ..... and the CHP was/is still primarily only a vehicle enforcement agency, very little in the way of criminal enforcement or investigations, unless it involves vehicles....


California State Police was the equivalent of the Massachusetts Capitol Police, patroling state buildings.


----------



## MAScrew10

How long can it take to hear back from the state? I applied to both Departments and haven't received anything.


----------



## POPCOP

I have been on the Highway Patrol list for two years. I am a certified New Hampshire Police Officer so if this is any indication...


----------



## bbelichick

NHHP are NOT State Troopers.

They are RMV cops. They were created to mess with the NHSP.


----------



## MAScrew10

Hey NH Cop I received a letter that there were no openings at NH Highway Patrol. They said they would keep the application on file. My friend tells me you people hired 4 new officers. Two being Trooper transfers. Does a Trooper get the job over an applicant every time? My friend tells me several more Troopers are getting looked at. I hope I can secure a Trooper job. I read they only hire a hand full every year.


----------



## VTCOP

You seem to have loads of great answers for everything don't you ?????:fire:



bbelichick said:


> NHHP are NOT State Troopers.
> 
> They are RMV cops. They were created to mess with the NHSP.


----------

